# Old farts vs whippersnappers



## Losttheplot (Mar 2, 2011)

Just following on from the 'novelty idea for a comp' thread in the lounge....

I'm looking to sort something towards the end of summer, I do need to check the other forum meets to avoid clashes.

Anyone have any ideas before I look into arranging a forum meet??


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2011)

Make it a weekend. Then I'll be able to attend!


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 2, 2011)

Make it a weekend. Then I'll be able to attend! 

Click to expand...

So it's a midweek fixture then!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2011)

Are we playing 9 or 18?


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Mar 2, 2011)

Bob, If its easier for you, you can play 9 twice!!!..


----------



## brendy (Mar 2, 2011)

18 holes on the practice putting green, try and find an astroturf one that is trolley friendly?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2011)

18 holes on the practice putting green, try and find an astroturf one that is trolley friendly?
		
Click to expand...

A drinks trolley?


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 2, 2011)

Just looking at the forum meets and all the GM centenary games we have, there is little scope for a game where it's not within 2 weeks of any other game. 

It might be better if I plan ahead for April/ May next year and have a 2 day forum meet. I'll look into some really good venues and get back to everyone.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Mar 2, 2011)

I could be up for this,dont know what i would come under mind,being 51 and playing ping irons!!!!!...


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2011)

At my age i don't like to plan too far ahead.


----------



## Yerman (Mar 2, 2011)

Good idea, and if we don't mind your whippersnapping you won't mind our old....   

Somewhere in the midlands should get a good turnout.


----------



## feary (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd be 17 by then..... there is hope


----------



## Leftie (Mar 2, 2011)

At my age i don't like to plan too far ahead.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean.  I don't even buy green bananas any more


----------



## john0 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd be 17 by then..... there is hope
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you dont want to check if your mam will let you before committing


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2011)

At my age i don't like to plan too far ahead.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean.  I don't even buy green bananas any more  

Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't even buy green bananas any more
		
Click to expand...

Or long books


----------



## Leftie (Mar 2, 2011)

Or long books
		
Click to expand...

Starting to worry about long putts ..


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2011)

It might be better if I plan ahead for April/ May next year and have a 2 day forum meet. I'll look into some really good venues and get back to everyone. 

Click to expand...

I got Woodhall Spa this April for Â£134.00 inc overnight accommodation and meals. One round Saturday afternoon, one round Sunday morning.
I was going to make it an "annual" but if you want to take over next years booking for an old gits v whippersnappers you can.
I'd deffo be up for the OG's


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 2, 2011)

It might be better if I plan ahead for April/ May next year and have a 2 day forum meet. I'll look into some really good venues and get back to everyone. 

Click to expand...

I got Woodhall Spa this April for Â£134.00 inc overnight accommodation and meals. One round Saturday afternoon, one round Sunday morning.
I was going to make it an "annual" but if you want to take over next years booking for an old gits v whippersnappers you can.
I'd deffo be up for the OG's
 

Click to expand...

I'm more than happy to let you organise the Woodhall Spa trip Rob, it could be a theme for one of the days next year or something, it's up to you. I'll happily give you a hand organising but don't want to steal any thunder as the Woodhall trip is yours. In fact I insist, it's definately yours


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 3, 2011)

Remember to let know your dates for next year Rob...I'll make sure I get you a deal!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm more than happy to let you organise the Woodhall Spa trip Rob, it could be a theme for one of the days next year or something, it's up to you. I'll happily give you a hand organising but don't want to steal any thunder as the Woodhall trip is yours. In fact I insist, it's definately yours 

Click to expand...

I'm quite happy to organise the Woodhall trip again (if it goes ahead of course). This time around it was easy because everybody paid their deposits and balances when they were due and that's the hardest part. Booking and keeping tabs on the thread is the easy part.
The "Old farts v Whippersnappers" is your baby though. I'll give you a hand if you want, but I'm not taking it on


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm more than happy to let you organise the Woodhall Spa trip Rob, it could be a theme for one of the days next year or something, it's up to you. I'll happily give you a hand organising but don't want to steal any thunder as the Woodhall trip is yours. In fact I insist, it's definately yours 

Click to expand...

I'm quite happy to organise the Woodhall trip again (if it goes ahead of course). This time around it was easy because everybody paid their deposits and balances when they were due and that's the hardest part. Booking and keeping tabs on the thread is the easy part.
The "Old farts v Whippersnappers" is your baby though. I'll give you a hand if you want, but I'm not taking it on
   

Click to expand...

Well how's about next year at the Woodhall Spa meet we have one of the days an old farts vs whippersnappers match? 
If you organise the venue bookings and balances then on the day I'll do the competition running and get the matches sorted...??? That way it's still your 'meet' but we can do the match too. 

What you reckon?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2011)

Well how's about next year at the Woodhall Spa meet we have one of the days an old farts vs whippersnappers match? 
If you organise the venue bookings and balances then on the day I'll do the competition running and get the matches sorted...??? That way it's still your 'meet' but we can do the match too. 

What you reckon? 

Click to expand...

Don't mind that at all.
If we don't get an even number of over "old gits" and "whippersnappers" all we have to do is take the average age of all those that go and draw a dividing line.
All under it are whippers, all over are gits.
Should be easy enough to sort


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't mind that at all.
If we don't get an even number of over "old gits" and "whippersnappers" all we have to do is take the average age of all those that go and draw a dividing line.
All under it are whippers, all over are gits.
Should be easy enough to sort
  

Click to expand...

Looks like we have a plan then Rob  

Gutted I had to pull out of Woodhall this year so I'm really looking forward to it going ahead next year too.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like we have a plan then Rob  

Gutted I had to pull out of Woodhall this year so I'm really looking forward to it going ahead next year too. 

Click to expand...

Provisional enquires already made with Woodhall as you can bet that the best dates will go well in advance.
Looking like 28th/29th April, watch this space.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking like 28th/29th April, watch this space.
		
Click to expand...

What happens if you play it and dont like it?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking like 28th/29th April, watch this space.
		
Click to expand...

What happens if you play it and dont like it?   

Click to expand...

Do you really think that's likely Bob?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes. It's way too much course for your game.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking like 28th/29th April, watch this space.
		
Click to expand...

What happens if you play it and dont like it?   

Click to expand...

Do you really think that's likely Bob?


Click to expand...

Just bring your longest, straightest driver with you


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 11, 2011)

you might lose some of the OGs in thos bunkers!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like we have a plan then Rob  

Gutted I had to pull out of Woodhall this year so I'm really looking forward to it going ahead next year too. 

Click to expand...

Provisional enquires already made with Woodhall as you can bet that the best dates will go well in advance.
Looking like 28th/29th April, watch this space.


Click to expand...

Duly noted.. 

Check your PMs - I'll do what I can this end...Plus it's my birthday on the 27th...Double bonus!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 11, 2011)

Plus it's my birthday on the 27th...Double bonus!
		
Click to expand...

What, next year?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 11, 2011)

Plus it's my birthday on the 27th...Double bonus!
		
Click to expand...

What, next year?   

Click to expand...


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi guys fairly new to the forum but I would like to get invloved in something like this if that was ok?

I will be 30 by the time of the meeting but hope that would still make me a whippersnapper


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes. It's way too much course for your game.
		
Click to expand...

I expect it is


----------



## PieMan (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm up for this, provided I qualify as a Whippersnapper!!


----------

